# Offshoring and Outsourcing



## DaveOss

What will benefit a medium business the most? outsourcing or offshoring? I understand the difference of both but still I'm worried and confused which will help medium business like us the most? I'm thinking or offshoring/outsourcing our payroll.


----------



## DaveOss

hanhdntran said:


> I'm running a company providing outsourcing service for small and mid-tier company in Vietnam, it's hard to tell how much they can save but we only charge them about 1- 2,000 AUD/month and it depends a lot on the service, size, the complex of the industry. let me know if you need help.


This is nice. Thanks for sharing the almost exact details. Is the 2000 AUD per month basic charge?


----------



## DaveOss

atleast I have an idea how much it costs. Thanks a lot


----------



## amberleavey

You can save money and benefit from outsourcing and offshoring especially doing both. Now, it depends on what is your business


----------



## julia847

*Re:Helpful post*

Post is really helpful


----------



## julia847

*Re: helpful*

I have the same query.


----------



## mildr

For my business, I am considering nearshore outsourcing. Nearshore software outsourcing is the transfer of specific software development tasks to companies located in nearby countries.
So there are several reasons when to consider nearshore outsourcing. For example, if you want to be able to reduce your risks and economic costs and get highly qualified specialists with whom it is easy to communicate and control.


----------



## omegaman

Its all a function of COST versus risk. The key is to do your research and budgets properly. Often I see outsourcing offshore costing more than onshore. Sure the daily rate is less than AU, but when it takes 4 x the effort offshore to achieve the same output, its a false economy. Where I see offshore working well is when;

Its a process intensive, repetitive task
Its a service rather than a product
You pay by the output/delivery/transaction delivered rather than the day
Its easy to inspect the work, and measure the quality and level of service delivered
Pay by the transaction (payslip) for payroll services is a good example of what I have seen work well.


----------



## Barry M.

Are there business owners currently recruiting offshore agencies for managing customers and/or processing orders? 

In fact, we have over 300 seating capacity dedicated to HVAC cleaning technicians capable of booking 40 confirmed appointments on average each day! 

The best part is, our offered services have been structured in a manner for backing up technicians of all sizes (team or independent), depending on their investment capability. 

We have a revenue share model in place for emerging technicians too!


----------

